# Cargraveyard in Sweden



## Labb (Jul 28, 2009)

These pictures are all taken back in March 2007 at Ivansson's Cargraveyard near the little Swedish town named Tockfors. The cargraveyard is now beeing saved for almost 100 years. Noone is allowed to destroy it. This cargraveyard is just one of a lot of places like these, all buidt up just after World War 2.

In the late sixties people started worriing about polution and the Swedish government said that all of these cargraveyard should be cleared. Most of the cars were shipped to China for making nails.

The Ivansson's graveyard is now owned by two elderly brothers. They live in a small house just by the cargraveyard, fare away from other people. I had to travels a lot of miles on very bad tracks to get to the place. 

This cargraveyard is quite famous and when I was there, there were also photographers from Germany, Italy and the Netherlands.

All of my pictures were shot with a Canon 350D and a Tamron 17-50 f2,8.























IMG]http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy184/Labbegutt/Bstnes-29.jpg[/IMG]






IMG]http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy184/Labbegutt/Gammeltdekk-04.jpg[/IMG]





















The sign in front of the old cars says "End of public road". Would you like to drive further, you would need a tractor.


----------



## lost (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing place, I'd love to have a snoop around it. The cars don't seem to have deteriorated too much, do you have quite dry air there?


----------



## Labb (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I used to live in Oslo, Norway. The air is much dryer in Oslo (and in Sweden) than in England.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool, wanna visit that!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 29, 2009)

All those A35 peanuts going to waste  What a place to explore.


----------



## Labb (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, this place is really something to explore. That is why photographers from many countries come to the place. This place is also mentioned in the leaflet from the local tourist office.

I have been there twice and I would like to go back to do another shot, but it is too fare away from Norfolk.


----------



## james.s (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice, I'd love to see something like this


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 30, 2009)

Its amazing how the cars here are so well preserved!


----------

